# Changing coins



## ahoffer (Oct 22, 2011)

I have about $30 worth of US coins and I was wondering if anyone knew how/ where to get them changed over to pesos. I am very broke right now and really need the money. I am near Toluca, Mex Thanks. Have a great day!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Foreign coins aren't accepted at currency exchanges or banks. So, you'll have to keep them until you go back to the USA. I assume that will be soon, as being broke won't get you a visa.
The only other choice would be to find a 'tourist' who is going north soon and wants to get rid of some pesos.


----------

